# MY ANIMALS :) ... my zoo :D



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are some photos of my animals or animals my partner and i have had in the past
i also said i would add some photos of my spencers monitors set up for someone tommorow so they will be here in the afternoon


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

this is one of my favs of my kittens, scary little devils, i can only put one pic up every ten min tho because of it making me wait 900 sec between posts


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Sidonia (Mar 19, 2008)

You can just add all the pictures to one post.. Or just attach the files so you don't have huge pictures throughout the thread. They'll be thumbnails people can click on and enlarge.

When you’re going to post you should scroll down and it will have an ‘Manage Attachments’ part you can click on and in there you can browse to the picture and upload multiple ones.

I love the little one on the right in your second picture, absolutely adorable!


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

She would have to be the worlds most adorable cat shes my cat maggys baby


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 19, 2008)

quick feed it to a python


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

haha ok well... i am putting photos up of my snakes and old gliders, geckos, beardies, monitors etc in a moment i tried attatching more then one at once and i cant seem to get it to work, ill try it again with my next few pictures, i was trying to use photo bucket to make them smaller but for some reason the site doesnt seem to want to work with that

ok i hope this works thanks for the tips:
these are some of our old geckos and my baby goose swimming in our sink a while ago and our old sugar gliders

if this works ill be going to bed and ill load up the pictures of my ridge tailed and spencers monitors enclosures tommorow


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

PiMp said:


> quick feed it to a python


 

HAHAHA dont be cruel haha nah i never use to like cats but once u own one it makes u change ur opinion they are nice and alot of the time they are a good laugh to watch especially when they are young

owel im off to bed ill add a few more pics too this post and im gone!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL !

you got gliders!! u have quite a menagerie there


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 19, 2008)

Cute !

Makes me want a glider too......

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 19, 2008)

I love that 4th pic of the Gilder LOL ** you can't see me!**


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

hahaha yea that 4th pic i have titled as peekaboo in my pic folder, 
we use to have those gliders, not any more tho, i am getting squirrel gliders on the 31st of march i havent yet had the squirrel gliders before so im pretty excited "fingers crossed the heat doesnt start again" and trying to buy new sugar gliders now but cant seem to find any sellers, 
yea what are the reasons for not letting people have them in nsw? i no the law but why is it?
here are some more pics of my animals alot of them wont load up for some reason, ill also go take photos of my beardies later on there still attempting to breed the past few days and my little hopping mice

BY THE WAY THE MONKEY ISNT MINE HEHE but i took that photo last year up at gorge wild life park poor guy looks sad haha


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

ill be back in a while ill go get some photos of my blue tongue and some other of my little critters i also have a bird eating spider but he is a bit shy and hard to get a photo of


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 19, 2008)

love the gliders!!

how'd ya get the monkey?


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

looool i dont have a monkey (wish i did) theres a really nice wildlife park called gorge wild life park up past tea tree gully, they had heaps of mokeys and crazy animals ill show u some more pics of them if u can see that little guy he has his arm out of the cage and has a stick in his hand trying to get something from out side the cage i cant seem to load the rest but anyone in adelaide i recomend going up there its a nice trip and they have some pretty nice animals, one good thing is its not as busy as the zoo aswell and its a nice drive up to the park


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I am so jealous , I would love a sugar glider.
cute pic's


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

yea its anoying that u cant get them in nsw unfair isnt it!


----------



## Hickson (Mar 19, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> looool i dont have a monkey (wish i did) theres a really nice wildlife park called gorge wild life park up past tea tree gully, they had heaps of mokeys and crazy animals ill show u some more pics of them if u can see that little guy he has his arm out of the cage and has a stick in his hand trying to get something from out side the cage i cant seem to load the rest but anyone in adelaide i recomend going up there its a nice trip and they have some pretty nice animals, one good thing is its not as busy as the zoo aswell and its a nice drive up to the park




Gorge is reputed to have one of the largest collections of albino animals in Australia. That is true albino wallabies, kangaroos, peacocks, a wombat and white swan (probably reverse pied, and not albino) etc. 
No idea if they have any reptiles.



Hix


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

they have snakes and water dragons and that too!!! ill load pics up now of there albino kangaroos etc i have a heap but alot wont load up here is some of them tho i dont no if u can see them in these pics but some of the kangaroos had joeys and that in there pouches oh and there are also some albino wombats haha


----------



## Hickson (Mar 19, 2008)

That's an albino Hairy-nose!

I didn't know any of those existed!



Hix


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

i have a lot more pics of those wombats but they are too big to load or something there are lots up at the park! if ur ever in s.a you should go check them out


----------



## Hickson (Mar 19, 2008)

I was in SA in December and was planning on going there (last visited Gorge in 1984), but an encounter with an emu outside of Broken Hill meant I either cut short my visit to Adelaide or my visit to Kangaroo Island.

Adelaide lost.

But I'll be back again one day.



Hix


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

most of my family is on kangaroo island, did u see alot of wildlife there when u were there? there are plenty of goanas and that there, i use to enjoy it alot when i was a kid im trying to get my partner to go back with me soon i can show him all the wildlife there because its nice being able to go for a walk and animals, specially goanas and that its always nice there


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

and see animal******* typing error there


----------



## Hickson (Mar 19, 2008)

Saw plenty of the monitors, lots of koalas, wallabies, roos, seals and birds. Also saw some Black Tiger Snakes, a Pygmy Copperhead and several Tawny Dragons.

From what I've heard, they desparately need tourists at present because everyone cancelled their Christmas holidays on the Island after the fires broke out, in the mistaken belief the whole island was burnt out. ONly the western end was extensively burnt, and some areas there only received a light singeing (while other areas were completely scorched). About 19% of the island was affected.



Hix


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

yea the last fire was the nastiest one they have had, there is only 1 good thing about those fires is its causing some natural fertilisation or something and there are plants that are re sprouting that are practically extinct, its sad to think how many poor animals would have been killed in the fires

yea you will see alot ALOT ALOOTT of snakes over there, did u see any sharks of any of the beaches? the last time i was over there i was fishing off anti chamber bay and i saw one off the rocks was a nice size too


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 19, 2008)

Love everything except your cats, sorry.


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

haha thats ok  im not to fond of cats but the ones i have i like there funny lil critters


----------



## kakariki (Mar 19, 2008)

Love your "zoo"! I have asked around about sugar gliders for you. Hope to get some answers soon. I went to KI many moons ago & LOVED it. I have promised to take the kids one day. They have seen it from the place we used to go camping at Cape Jervis. At night we watched the ferry cross to the island. Unfortunately not allowed to go camping at Cape anymore cos some dirt bike riders got hurt & the 4wd ers got a bit carried away. Once again the few ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

aww thankyou for doing that! yea kangaroo island is always nice! yea you should take ur kids there its a fun place for kids because there is just so many animals! yea there are always accidents of some sort down at cape jervis i sent u a pm by the way and a email because i wasnt sure if u come online often


----------



## thals (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice zoo dude  

Love that pic of the grey kitty kickin back, he's like "ah man this is sweeeettt!!" :lol:

Thanks for sharing 8)


----------



## firedragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pics missllamathuen love the gliders


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

hehe thanks guys!

yea that kitten is a nut 
never seen something with so much energy it never sleeps haha


----------



## Rocket (Mar 19, 2008)

Very cute Gliders!!! Look just like mine.

I also like your old geckos.


----------



## missllama (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks  wish we still had those gliders they bred well, counting down the days till i get my squirrel gliders!

This forum requires that you wait 900 seconds between posts. Please try again in 723 seconds.

grr i had this problem last night owel

once again ill load up more pics later on tonight when im not busy of more of my animals u aint seen em all yet! haha


----------



## missllama (May 29, 2008)

*instead of making a whole new thread...*

to put some pics up that i took tonight i thought i might aswel just go back to my old thread and post some more

pics are:
one of my male tawnies
one of my females
one of my peninsulas
one of my netteds
the male beardy that im selling
one of my spencers 
and ridgey
and the whites skinks that were forsale yesturday


----------



## missllama (May 29, 2008)

i need to get a new camera this wk, all the pics i take are always blury coz i have really shakey hands im going to try to get one thats really good with movement


----------



## missllama (May 29, 2008)

*My Little Messy Eaters*

ok since i feed them in a dark room i didnt realise it was getting on the floor lol...
look at my little girl she has it everywhere!


----------



## itbites (May 29, 2008)

*hey lana my what a zoo you have  *


----------



## itbites (May 29, 2008)

*hehe I know the feeling!...love those glider pics btw *


----------



## J3ss_ (May 29, 2008)

Whats the stuff you are feeding them??
And where did u get those little hopping mice? They are so cute! Are they legal to keep in QLD?


----------



## missllama (May 29, 2008)

dont no if the hopping mice are legal in qld but i was breeding them for a while i got a few from my friend to start of with

the stuff i was feeding them was mash pumpkin and pea and corn food with a special calcium in it they absolutely love it


----------



## J3ss_ (May 29, 2008)

ok.. what else do u feed them?


----------



## missllama (May 29, 2008)

fruit and veg, wombarroo small carnivore mix ontop of it, a special glider nectar 
treats like sunflower seeds 
they also get insects like mealworms and crickets


----------



## Dipcdame (May 30, 2008)

heh heh, thanks Missllamathuen, my hubby always complains that we have too many animals, I think I just shot him down in flames, I showed him all your pics................. he just walked out without saying a word!!!!!!!! Maybe I can get my beardies now!!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## aoife (May 30, 2008)

very nice collection, can you post some more pics of your mertens, spencer & ridges up plz. Love 'em.
ps. the albino kangas are beautiful.


----------



## kakariki (May 30, 2008)

Ta Miss. They're looking good...but just one thing. Get rid of the dowel and use branches of different sizes. That way your birdies will get more foot exercise. Also, if you can, put in a branch that bounces a bit, or swings. It's good for balance. Love bunny too. Is that the one that lives with the rings?


----------



## missllama (May 30, 2008)

oh and the bunny is the one that lives with them lol he is such a cutie i cant wait till u see him he has a tupè lol or how ever u spell it its like a curly wig on his head haha


----------



## kakariki (May 30, 2008)

We use gum but wattle or bottlebrush is ok if you can get some prunings. Leave the leaves on and any blossom or nuts. The birds will have a ball chomping it all up. Be careful with fruit trees cos some are toxic.


----------



## Tirilia (May 30, 2008)

Those gliders are adorable! I wonder if we're allowed to keep them in QLD...


----------



## HerpDr (May 30, 2008)

You have some wonderful animals there!! Makes me jealous, the only gliders I get to see are wild ones that come into work for me to check. How friendly are they? I have never been in contact with pet ones. I have heard the squirrel gliders are great. I don't know why they are not legal in NSW but i have heard it might be changing soon. Kitties are real cute so is the bunny and of course all your lizards. If you are going to get branches for your birds throw some in for the bunny, my one loves tree branches, chews them all up!!


----------



## missllama (May 30, 2008)

aww hehe yea mine are squirrel gliders they are really friendly but they do have the scariest teeth! it wouldnt surprise me if u are able to get gliders in nsw soon i think i heard some of the laws are changing i gather some of the animals u can keep might too
yea my bunny loveees to chew stuff up lol! can u put a pic up of ur bunny?


----------



## HerpDr (May 30, 2008)

Ill take pics of my animals on my next day off and post them for ya
I think the laws with what animals you can keep should be australia wide, not different between states, that doesn't make sense. Are you guys allowed to keep flying foxes. A friend of mine hand raised one and they are awsome.


----------



## missllama (May 30, 2008)

not too sure about those 
yea i no what u mean i think it would make things alot less confusing!!!!!!!
cant wait too see some photos
hopefully u will get a chance to own some gliders too coz they are really funny little things ill get some more pics of mine up soon
let me no when urs are up


----------

